# Got a weird leak?



## havoc783 (May 8, 2007)

I got this weird leak from my 2003 GTI VR6's oil filter area. It looks like the oil is dripping from the small drain plug at the bottom of the oil filter cartridge holder. Yes, there is an 0-ring on the drain. I used an STP oil filter, so my initial thought was either that the o-ring was defective or that the plastic cartridge stretch slightly from over tightening/ ageing. Any thoughts? Thanks,


----------



## GTInoob (May 29, 2004)

If you have an oil cooler that the filter attaches to, there's an oil ring in there as well. It gets hot and starts cracking over time. Mine is leaking from there and the oil runs down the filter and drips on the ground.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

VR6: 4 O rings. One small O ring on the little plug you remove to drain the oil out of the filter canister so you don't spill it all over yourself. One large O ring that goes around the oil filter canister. Also, there are two O rings on the part that attaches to the motor. There is a DIY on the web, with photos. Google it. My O ring started leaking bad during the winter, I lost about 4 quarts of oil in the snow driving to the dealer to get the parts. The seals get old, brittle, and crack/break.


----------

